# What should we do with newly made Master Masons?



## cemab4y (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been kicking this around in my mind for some years. What should we do with newly made Master Masons? I believe that if we work with new MMs during their first year in the craft, we have a better chance of keeping them in for a lifetime career. We need to realize that we are losing more MMs to resignations and demits, than we are to deaths.

I believe that it is important to make each new MM feel that he is special, and as much a member of the lodge, as all of the old timers.

Should we involve the new MM in lodge activities right away? Should we encourage the new MM in seeking an officer's chair. Should we steer him to one or more of the appendant/concordant bodies right away, or should we leave him alone for 6-12 months, before approaching him?

Should every new MM, be given a "calling", or some way to contribute "sweat equity" to the lodge? Should we approach his wife about the OES? Should we approach his children about DeMolay/Rainbow/Job's Daughters?

This is an important topic, and I would like to get your input.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jan 4, 2015)

Our newly-minted MM should already have a mentor who has been seeing his through his degrees, helping with his proficiency lectures, coaching, advising, and helping him get involved with a sample of the activities ongoing in the lodge, and traveling with him to neighboring lodges to help him understand there's something outside the doors of our home lodge.  This mentorship should continue...  helping him to get past his MM proficiency as well as helping him to find his niche...  whether that be with the kitchen & refreshment crew, a degree team, family nite activities, charitable works, youth groups, visiting the sick and disabled, or whatever floats his boat.  He needs to made to feel at home, and to have some sort of investment in the lodge's work.  If we can keep that sort of mentorship going, give them a reason to come back, this will work not only for our MMs but also those sometime elusive EAs and FCs...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscyclepath said:


> Our newly-minted MM should already have a mentor who has been seeing his through his degrees, helping with his proficiency lectures, coaching, advising, and helping him get involved with a sample of the activities ongoing in the lodge, and traveling with him to neighboring lodges to help him understand there's something outside the doors of our home lodge.  This mentorship should continue...  helping him to get past his MM proficiency as well as helping him to find his niche...  whether that be with the kitchen & refreshment crew, a degree team, family nite activities, charitable works, youth groups, visiting the sick and disabled, or whatever floats his boat.  He needs to made to feel at home, and to have some sort of investment in the lodge's work.  If we can keep that sort of mentorship going, give them a reason to come back, this will work not only for our MMs but also those sometime elusive EAs and FCs...


I still interact with my mentor closely. He and others in my lodge got me involved in lodge functions immediately after being raised to teach me the ropes. I was appointed Senior Deacon 4 months after being raised. My mentor and others are helping me to learn my responsibilities.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 4, 2015)

We should lead our new Brother by our example.  The description that Pscyclepath offered is an excellent example of how to do this.  The suggestions that he made are not things that I excel at.  However I can still help in other ways.  I enjoy telling a Masonic story during Lodge, something entertaining, or some small bit of Masonic history.  I like to talk one on one to the new Brothers and find out why they became Masons.  In short, I share what I like about Masonry with others.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 4, 2015)

These are the things I long for as a new MM brothers. Keep on being a blessing to those you strive to help succeed as Masons.


----------



## chrmc (Jan 4, 2015)

He should of course be put to work in the quarries, but try and find out what he likes himself. If he's big on ritual point him in that direction. If he's more the organizational type, have him help there. 
However always remember that in any case his masonic journey should continue with more light and further education.


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 4, 2015)

I started involving myself as much as I could as soon as I could. I attended the lodge work day to help repair the lodge and attended the practices for the degrees I had already been through. 

I am now going to learn a lecture or two and try to get in a position next year.  My first business meeting as a MM I was appointed to an investigation committee as well.  

It is my goal to not join any other bodies for a year so I can learn the workings of the blue lodge and not have to worry about having too much on my plate.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 5, 2015)

In simple terms, keep them involved. Whatever keeping them involved may be -- degree work, investigating committees, putting their work skills to use around the lodge, traveling with them, etc. -- make sure they know there is more to Masonry than showing up to hear how much the electric bill is each month and that it was paid.


----------



## Angus (Jan 5, 2015)

It's been my experience new Master Masons are looking for direction.  What is the first thing the Lodge does?  Make them the Tyler, I can't think of a worse idea.  The purpose of the Lodge is the Craft, I would start a new Master Mason in the Degrees, start them out as the Junior or Senior Warden, small part but it's in the big chairs with a Jewel and sense of authority. Then work them into Senior Decon, big part. What about the Brothers in those chairs?  Junior Warden should be the WM for the EA, Senior Warden WM for the FC. I think this would create an interest in getting into the Line, but knowledge of the Degrees is first and foremost important.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 5, 2015)

I have never seen a lodge make a newly raised MM the tiler (maybe fill in for a night but never appointed). In my area, it is customary for a tiler to be a past master of the lodge. In many cases, tilers hold that spot for years.


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 5, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> I have never seen a lodge make a newly raised MM the tiler (maybe fill in for a night but never appointed). In my area, it is customary for a tiler to be a past master of the lodge. In many cases, tilers hold that spot for years.



In my lodge it is Jr and Sr Steward and then Tiler in the line.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 5, 2015)

Here, the tiler isn't really considered part of the officer line. It is an appointed office each year, but there is no progression to or from it. As I said, I know several lodges where the same guy has been tiler for years and years.


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 5, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> Here, the tiler isn't really considered part of the officer line. It is an appointed office each year, but there is no progression to or from it. As I said, I know several lodges where the same guy has been tiler for years and years.



I have heard of different variations of how the position is held.  I guess it's all up to the lodge/jurisdiction.  I am just glad tiler isn't the very first chair as I have heard it is in some lodges.  It really takes away from the new MM I would imagine, because he has a whole extra year before actually sitting in lodge learning and getting involved as he should be.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 5, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> I have never seen a lodge make a newly raised MM the tiler (maybe fill in for a night but never appointed). In my area, it is customary for a tiler to be a past master of the lodge. In many cases, tilers hold that spot for years.



In one of my lodges (Illinois) the tradition is the outgoing PM serves as tiler.  I was in the east two years in a row in that lodge so I really needed to quiet by the time my "out"stallation was scheduled.  One of my lodges (Texas) appoints an active brother not currently willing to go into progressive chairs of the line, sometimes but not always a PM.  Two of my lodges have a PM who has held the chair for years.  So in my experience it varies wildly lodge to lodge.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 5, 2015)

Tiler is an elected office per the constitution. So is the chaplain.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 5, 2015)

ebojones said:


> Tiler is an elected office per the constitution. So is the chaplain.



That is a difference. In Tennessee, Tiler and Chaplain are both appointed.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 5, 2015)

Tiler, Sec., and treasurer are paid offices as well per the constitution.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 6, 2015)

ebojones said:


> Tiler, Sec., and treasurer are paid offices as well per the constitution.



Fun variations jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  GLofCA thinks it's a conflict of interest to pay the Treasurer so it is forbidden in the GL bylaws.  The Tiler is a paid position in California but the pay is so low it does not cover the gas to get to and from lodge.  I read it in the lodge bylaws but don't recall it ever being mentioned in the bills.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 6, 2015)

Putting a newly made MM in the Tyler's position, is ludicrous. That is the same as "throwing him away". What a bad idea! The worst thing you could do, is put a new MM outside of the lodge, to sit all alone.

I have been kicking around the idea of a "calling", for some time. Every Mason, whether new or old, should contribute some "sweat equity" to the lodge. Just paying dues is NOT enough. You can put your tech-savvy brothers on the IT or website committee. You can get men who have skills in the building trades on your maintenance committee. You get men who are skilled in HVAC on the building furnace/AC committee. You can get men who have cooking skills on the Kitchen Krew. If you do not see an exact "fit" right away, you can have the man suggest his own "calling", he may see a need that you never knew existed.

The important thing, is that each new MM feel that he is an important part of the lodge, and a vital part of Freemasonry, right off the bat, as soon as he gets picked up off the floor. You must hit a man "upstream", early in his life, and early in his Masonic career. Then you will have him hooked for life, and your lodge resignation/demit numbers will see a decline, and we will see Masonry growing again.


----------



## Mosaic (Jan 11, 2015)

I like the idea of finding their calling during their pre-raising mentorship process. Every man has a skill or gift whether he knows it or not, and those gifts can often be found before he is raised. 

The key is give him a sense of ownership and drive home the fact that the brothers WANT him there without badgering him into doing something he's not comfortable being involved in.


----------



## Mosaic (Jan 11, 2015)

Thi1s is a great discussion and topic, by the way.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 19, 2015)

ebojones said:


> These are the things I long for as a new MM brothers. Keep on being a blessing to those you strive to help succeed as Masons.



Since newly made MMs are the subject of this discussion, I am very interested in your input. What are your plans for your first year in Freemasonry?

-Do you plan to seek an officer position, right away?
-Do you plan to volunteer to serve the lodge in some capacity?
-Do you plan to petition any of the appendant bodies right away? Or do you plan to focus on Craft Masonry for 6-12 months?
-If you are married, do plan to inform your wife of the Eastern Star, (or some other women's group), and encourage her to join?
-Just what do you plan to do in Masonry for the first year?

"If you want to make God laugh, just tell Him your plans"- Phyllis Diller, Actress, Comedienne, Philosopher


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 19, 2015)

To me, there is a fine line you have to consider with newly made MMs, and the line is different on a case by case basis.

You want to give your newly made MMs an office or something to do to keep them interested, but you don't want to burn them out. I also hesitate putting new MMs right into line because if people bounce around, you could potentially have someone serving as WM who has only been a Mason 4-5 years. I personally don't think that is enough time to warrant the position. If you hit every chair, it's only 7 years, and I'm not sure if that is even enough. Everyone is different in terms of their ability to handle the job, and that's not my issue. My problem is, serving as WM should be an honor and responsibility earned over time. I have seen it more than once where someone was raised, thrown into line, served as WM after a minimal amount of time, and you don't ever see them again. We have two men who were young and took that path back in the '90s, and they are not even Masons anymore. That's sad.


----------



## JJones (Jan 19, 2015)

I know I've already left my opinion on this thread but I feel this blog post is relevant to the topic:

https://stonesnbones.wordpress.com/...es-a-lodge-decline-to-the-point-of-no-return/


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 19, 2015)

Soon after i was raised i was asked to.be the SD.  I loved it!  I served almost the whole year till the Army decided I needed to move.  I learned so much!  

In Oregon the main building door is locked prior to opening the lodge.  After lodge is.opened the Tiler is invited in and sits to the right of the JD on the otherside of the.door


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 20, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> Since newly made MMs are the subject of this discussion, I am very interested in your input. What are your plans for your first year in Freemasonry?
> 
> -Do you plan to seek an officer position, right away?
> -Do you plan to volunteer to serve the lodge in some capacity?
> ...



I don't plan to seek an officer position right away.  If I am asked to do it though, I will.

I plan on attending and helping out at any function the lodge has.  From EA to this point, I was at everything I was able to go to.  I volunteered to post all our degrees on the GL website to help get the word out to other lodges.  I am hoping this will get more people to these occasions even though we generally have a good turn out without having the information posted.

I told myself I will not join any appendant bodies for a year.  This will allow me to involve myself in lodge without too much to worry about.  I feel a solid foundation is necessary.

Not married so this doesn't apply to me yet.  However, when I get married, I will tell her about it and let her make her own choice on if she wants to join and be involved in OES.

My first year will be spent traveling where I can and learning as much as possible.  I attend all practice nights and am trying to learn whatever I can so if there is a need for me to fill in somewhere I can.  I will also spend the year trying to decide which appendant body/bodies I join first.  Within 10 miles from me are the York Rite, Scottish Rite, and Shrine.


----------



## Dennis Hurts (Jan 23, 2015)

He should be stared to office right away this will keep them active and interested in the lodge


----------



## ebojones (Jan 23, 2015)

I would be honored to be an officer in my lodge.
I am already volenteering, and building all the lodge furniture as a gift.
I have started my journey in the Royal Arch
My wife just petitioned the Eastern Stars and will be initiated on the 31st of this month.
I plan to start visiting other lodges to learn what I am not getting in my home lodge. (Believe me when I say what I am not getting in my own lodge is an understatement)


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 23, 2015)

CloseYetFar said:


> I don't plan to seek an officer position right away.  If I am asked to do it though, I will.
> 
> I plan on attending and helping out at any function the lodge has.  From EA to this point, I was at everything I was able to go to.  I volunteered to post all our degrees on the GL website to help get the word out to other lodges.  I am hoping this will get more people to these occasions even though we generally have a good turn out without having the information posted.
> 
> ...



Very good start Brother.  You show wisdom, possibly beyond your years.

Take your time and smell the roses.  Learn as much as you can about those degrees and continue to build upon your knowledge. 

Remember, once you take an office you should be committed!  Once you reach the SD chair the doors of the lodge should not open without your presence.  At that point, you must be committed to travel in lock-step through the East.  I, personally, feel you should continue to make each meeting for a year or so after stepping down from the East.  Make sure the brethren of the lodge know that you are supporting the new WM.  Be there for him when he needs you. 

Above all, keep stepping into the light.  The path will never forsake you.


----------



## Dennis Hurts (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes Sir, Thank You young brother I going to take your advice and not join appendent body for the remainder of the year so that I can get a foothold in my new office ,And in masonry. I was raised last year myself, but my position has grounded me in the lodge, when you put on that regalia you can't help but feel something!


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 24, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> Very good start Brother.  You show wisdom, possibly beyond your years.
> 
> Take your time and smell the roses.  Learn as much as you can about those degrees and continue to build upon your knowledge.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great response!  It helps solidify my thoughts on the subject.  I have been asked several times when I am joining another body by various people that are in the other bodies so far, and I have still stuck by my word.  Even the WM of our lodge who is the Potentate as well asked me, but when I told him my plans he was glad I made that choice and told me I would be free to be at any Shrine function as long as its not a dues paying members function only.

I do thoroughly agree with your sentiment of once you take an office you should be committed to that office and the offices ahead of you in the line.  It is a huge responsibility to yourself and the lodge when you go through installment.  I feel if you cannot make that commitment in the length of your cable tow you should not be in that chair.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 25, 2015)

After much thinking I am in agreement with CloseYetFar, and decided I will concentrate on my mother lodge, and try to help get it on track. I have started my journey in the Royal Arch, but don't think I will complete the second half of my journey right now. If I can't finish at a later time then I will just forfeit my initiation fee.


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 25, 2015)

ebojones said:


> After much thinking I am in agreement with CloseYetFar, and decided I will concentrate on my mother lodge, and try to help get it on track. I have started my journey in the Royal Arch, but don't think I will complete the second half of my journey right now. If I can't finish at a later time then I will just forfeit my initiation fee.



I would by all means finish going through the process.  You can always focus on your mother lodge as well.  I just would make sure you are not neglecting your mother lodge as that is the place that started the journey for you.  Here, the process of going through the Royal Arch is very easy and has no memory work like blue lodge does.  It may be different in your jurisdiction though.  

I chose this path for me.  It does not mean it is what everyone should do, as each person is different and receives a different experience with how they do things.  It is by no means the dead set way everyone should do it.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't wish to nit pick on a worthwhile topic, but may I note my concern with the concept that one would "seek" an officer position?  Surely  one waits for the worshipful master to exercise his right to select such officers as he in  his discretion believes appropriate.


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 25, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> I don't wish to nit pick on a worthwhile topic, but may I note my concern with the concept that one would "seek" an officer position?  Surely  one waits for the worshipful master to exercise his right to select such officers as he in  his discretion believes appropriate.



First let me clarify that I am a newly made Master Mason, and the following is what I have heard/read in my understanding of the present subject. 

There are elected and appointed positions as far as I know.  Appointed positions are where the WM puts you in the position and the elected ones are a ballot.  The ballot is made by the lodge for the officers chairs (JW, SW, and WM from what I have read/heard).  So you would have to seek that position, or at least let it be known that you would like to be in that chair.

You could always wait to be appointed to a chair, but that may never come.  You should, in my opinion, express your interest in getting into the line if you want to.  If you don't express your interest it may never come.  Each year there is a new WM in most, if not all, lodges.  Each one may not look at each person as the best fit for each chair.  That doesn't mean one person is always better fit for the chair they are appointed/elected to.

Like I said, what I am saying doesn't make it true for each lodge.  I am just stating what I have heard/read, and I could be completely off base here for your lodge/jurisdiction. 

Obviously, you would want to talk to your secretary or Grand Lodge for any clarifications on the subject.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 25, 2015)

Usually this would not be a GL matter.  If your individual lodge culture promotes putting oneself forward, it is not my place to gain say that.  I would urge caution and modesty, though, until you do know the culture.


----------



## CloseYetFar (Jan 26, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> Usually this would not be a GL matter.  If your individual lodge culture promotes putting oneself forward, it is not my place to gain say that.  I would urge caution and modesty, though, until you do know the culture.



I wasn't saying you promote yourself.  Just let the idea be known that you have interest in getting in the line.  There is a difference.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 26, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> I don't wish to nit pick on a worthwhile topic, but may I note my concern with the concept that one would "seek" an officer position?  Surely  one waits for the worshipful master to exercise his right to select such officers as he in  his discretion believes appropriate.



A number of active lodges have full lines and a waiting list.  If you don't inform the WM you don't get put on the waiting list.  A number of less active lodges have troubles filling their line.  One of the duties of the SW in such a lodge is to work with the other pedestal officers approaching frequent attending brothers recruiting to fill next year's line.  Between those two extremes there is plenty of room for a brother to "seek" to some extent subject to local traditions of how to go about it.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 26, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> I don't wish to nit pick on a worthwhile topic, but may I note my concern with the concept that one would "seek" an officer position?  Surely  one waits for the worshipful master to exercise his right to select such officers as he in  his discretion believes appropriate.



The procedure varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. In my home state of KY, most of the officers (SW,JW,SD,JD,etc) are elected. It is perfectly acceptable to seek an officer's position. Most lodges are glad to have a man "go through the chairs", if this is his desire. Other officers (Organist, Marshal, Chaplain,etc) are appointed by the WM. Sadly, in many small lodges, the officers have to be "recycled", because there are not enough men who wish to serve the craft, or the lodge is too small.


----------



## David N. (Jan 26, 2015)

Make them feel welcome, and get them involved.  Invite them to practice, it's a great time for people to get to know each other, as well as the work.  Take them travelling with you.  Introduce them around.  Maybe get them involved by learning the working tools so they can take part in a degree.  The main thing is to make them feel like a part of the lodge, and keep in touch outside of lodge.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 26, 2015)

David N. that would be a new MM dream. Ahhhh how far away are you ??? :0


----------



## Bro. Staton (Jan 26, 2015)

ebojones said:


> I would be honored to be an officer in my lodge.
> I am already volenteering, and building all the lodge furniture as a gift.
> I have started my journey in the Royal Arch
> My wife just petitioned the Eastern Stars and will be initiated on the 31st of this month.
> I plan to start visiting other lodges to learn what I am not getting in my home lodge. (Believe me when I say what I am not getting in my own lodge is an understatement)


 Please make sure you share pictures of the lodge furniture that you are building. Also keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 27, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> A number of active lodges have full lines and a waiting list.  If you don't inform the WM you don't get put on the waiting list.  A number of less active lodges have troubles filling their line.  One of the duties of the SW in such a lodge is to work with the other pedestal officers approaching frequent attending brothers recruiting to fill next year's line.  Between those two extremes there is plenty of room for a brother to "seek" to some extent subject to local traditions of how to go about it.


Thanks. In some jurisdictions we also have prohibitions on "electioneering".


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> In some jurisdictions we also have prohibitions on "electioneering".



It is very ill advised to read the word "seek" and immediately jump to the unlikely meaning of "electioneering".  That's assuming the worst of pretty much everyone.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 27, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> It is very ill advised to read the word "seek" and immediately jump to the unlikely meaning of "electioneering".  That's assuming the worst of pretty much everyone.


Yes, it would be.  Luckily, that wasn't done.


----------

